# There's a new teaser photo on Facebook...



## richtel (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Is it me or did lug curve change?


----------



## Murdoc370 (Dec 28, 2013)

No way! Daytona hommage perhaps?? Way too thick for that though...

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Tachymeter bezel, speedie homage?


----------



## Murdoc370 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes, possible too.

If Rolex, it would mean a 62xx Paul Newman Daytona... Panda maybe?


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

Thick , eta 7750?


----------



## Murdoc370 (Dec 28, 2013)

Most likely. They used nothing but that Chrono Caliber until now..


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Not true. They have used the ETA2824-2 plus DD module too...


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

jlafou1 said:


> Is it me or did lug curve change?


It's necessary for such a thick case.


----------



## Murdoc370 (Dec 28, 2013)

Watchfreek said:


> Not true. They have used the ETA2824-2 plus DD module too...


You're right of course; the height of these watches is not less though, plus I had only calibers w/ 3 subdials in my mind... The DD in the Marine Officers have only 2, but maybe there are DD's with 3 subdials too, not sure about that.

Dennis

P.S.: There is rumour about it in deed being a Panda Daytona hommage ... we'll know soon enough though...


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

There's quite a few configuration options from DD. Yes, you will know soon enough. Usually the following Monday.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Murdoc370 said:


> You're right of course; the height of these watches is not less though, plus I had only calibers w/ 3 subdials in my mind... The DD in the Marine Officers have only 2, but maybe there are DD's with 3 subdials too, not sure about that.
> 
> Dennis
> 
> P.S.: There is rumour about it in deed being a Panda Daytona hommage ... we'll know soon enough though...


The push buttons and crown would not be inline with a DD module, I think.

It could be a Daytona homage, but the chunky sideview reminds me more of the style of Vostok Europe...


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

From the photos, it looks like it has a black dial and white sub-dials. The clasp also looks like the bracelet is tapered. I hope so!


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Dagon said:


> The push buttons and crown would not be inline with a DD module, I think.


Not necessarily so either.... 😉👍


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

Change from what? This looks like an all new model.



jlafou1 said:


> Is it me or did lug curve change?


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

andyk8 said:


> Change from what? This looks like an all new model.


From the other models in the same family 😉👍


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Screwdown crown - hope this means it goes at least 100m under water so it will survive pools


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Some of you folks will be pleased to see the extra curve but as mentioned, it is aesthetically necessary for the much thicker case. End link of the bracelet has been curved downwards too, making the bracelet "flow" better around the wrist.


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

Watchfreek said:


>


Where'd you get that pic? Looks like it will have the same lug to lug length as the Ocean series.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Mine😊


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

Watchfreek said:


> Mine


WTF? Lucky guy.

Put up some more pics of the face.


----------



## tpb11 (Sep 22, 2009)

I can't imagine the MSRP on that piece....


----------



## airborne_bluezman (Oct 27, 2012)

And when?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

tpb11 said:


> I can't imagine the MSRP on that piece....


I'd guess it'll be just under €1k


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Watchfreek said:


> Mine


I've been away from the Steinhart forum for a while - can someone please tell me if this ^^^ guy is affiliated with the company or not? I haven't seen him elsewhere on WUS and can't tell from his cutesy coy responses.

Would be nice to at least stick to real/confirmed info. about this piece, I'm curious to see what it is.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

andyk8 said:


> WTF? Lucky guy.
> 
> Put up some more pics of the face.


Sorry, I can't do that. I shouldn't ruin the suspense (if not "trade secrets"?). I shall not disclose further details about it until the official sources have done so.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

tpb11 said:


> I can't imagine the MSRP on that piece....


The good thing about this brand is they almost always maintain (reasonable) prices within a small range for each watch type (subject to specs such as a premium movement).


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

hidden by leaves said:


> I've been away from the Steinhart forum for a while - can someone please tell me if this ^^^ guy is affiliated with the company or not? I haven't seen him elsewhere on WUS and can't tell from his cutesy coy responses.
> 
> Would be nice to at least stick to real/confirmed info. about this piece, I'm curious to see what it is.


"This guy" is just a regular member and customer. Anyone who has been around in the past couple of years will know. I admit to being privy to some advance info on new products but I will never disclose them ahead of the official sources. Yes, I will sometimes give out hints but "cute"?

For your info, I have been on several other subforums but I hang out here most because the brand has captured my interest most and I don't really enjoy talking about or even playing with my premium branded watches, that I just enjoy privately. I have much respect for the brand and the man himself, with whom I've met in person which is why I'm here. I don't claim to be best buddies with Gunter nor have any special treatment from him either, in fact I've not received as many freebies as some who have merely bought one or two watches from him. Although I am lucky enough to pick up some things in advance, they are all paid for, full price, and that's not through any special relationship with the company.

So what's your concern? I've not giving you any information that's influencing your purchase decision have I? If so, don't be influenced. Your money, your choice.


----------



## WhiteCat (Jul 16, 2016)

Well said


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Watchfreek said:


> "This guy" is just a regular member and customer. Anyone who has been around in the past couple of years will know. I admit to being privy to some advance info on new products but I will never disclose them ahead of the official sources. Yes, I will sometimes give out hints but "cute"?
> 
> For your info, I have been on several other subforums but I hang out here most because the brand has captured my interest most and I don't really enjoy talking about or even playing with my premium branded watches, that I just enjoy privately. I have much respect for the brand and the man himself, with whom I've met in person which is why I'm here. I don't claim to be best buddies with Gunter nor have any special treatment from him either, in fact I've not received as many freebies as some who have merely bought one or two watches from him. Although I am lucky enough to pick up some things in advance, they are all paid for, full price, and that's not through any special relationship with the company.
> 
> So what's your concern? I've not giving you any information that's influencing your purchase decision have I? If so, don't be influenced. Your money, your choice.


Just looking for information - which I try to assess critically on the internet. No need to be a dick.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

WhiteCat said:


> Well said


Thanks mate but I only want to be clear on where I stand.

My hints here were merely just to clarify some matters that some of you guys may have been unclear about (nature of the curved lugs) and msrp etc. I had no intention of being coy or cutesy (emoticons excepted). I would gladly clarify further details of the watch when it is officially released and if anyone has any concerns, since I have seen it already and that's because I understand how daunting it could be to purchase without seeing the product in person - I prefer a brick and mortar store too. As a minimum I don't wish to spoil the fun for everyone further at this point.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

hidden by leaves said:


> Just looking for information - which I try to assess critically on the internet. No need to be a dick.


Sorry, how am I a dick? I just told you all about myself, that you wanted to know. You're the one using condescending terms like "this guy", "coy", "cutesy"...


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

As a general comment that applies to all threads... Text doesn't have the benefit of tone or body language like live conversations do, so innocent messages can understandably be taken in a negative way at times. Doesn't necessarily mean anyone is actually right or wrong. Best thing is usually to just to give the other guy the benefit of the doubt and move on. Not worth the drama and no one "wins" anyways.


----------



## airborne_bluezman (Oct 27, 2012)

When's it coming out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

The usual timeline is full details will be released and orders taken in the week following the release of the teaser. Orders will usually be despatched within a few weeks (definitely not months), unless they're sold out quickly.


----------



## WhiteCat (Jul 16, 2016)

hidden by leaves said:


> Just looking for information - which I try to assess critically on the internet. No need to be a dick.


WoW, this last word is ......


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

Better get my watches in the for sale forum sold fast! If this is going to be anything like I suspect I'm definitely going to want one.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

WhiteCat said:


> WoW, this last word is ......


Haha I'm only guessing but I believe he's using it to describe what he thought of my actions, and not personally (I hope - there, giving the benefit of the doubt!) ... But let's not go there 😊


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Watchfreek said:


> It's necessary for such a thick case.


Well they could go manual wind 7760 instead to lose the rotor. That saves 3mm.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

andyk8 said:


> Where'd you get that pic? Looks like it will have the same lug to lug length as the Ocean series.


Dial looks 40mm to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlafou1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Watchfreek said:


> "This guy" is just a regular member and customer. Anyone who has been around in the past couple of years will know. I admit to being privy to some advance info on new products but I will never disclose them ahead of the official sources. Yes, I will sometimes give out hints but "cute"?
> 
> For your info, I have been on several other subforums but I hang out here most because the brand has captured my interest most and I don't really enjoy talking about or even playing with my premium branded watches, that I just enjoy privately. I have much respect for the brand and the man himself, with whom I've met in person which is why I'm here. I don't claim to be best buddies with Gunter nor have any special treatment from him either, in fact I've not received as many freebies as some who have merely bought one or two watches from him. Although I am lucky enough to pick up some things in advance, they are all paid for, full price, and that's not through any special relationship with the company.
> 
> So what's your concern? I've not giving you any information that's influencing your purchase decision have I? If so, don't be influenced. Your money, your choice.


I appreciate the way you handle things. Providing fun insight while maintaining integrity of the release. Thanks for the input!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I am ALMOST Born Again Hard; here's hoping there's no pesky Date Window to ruin the party...


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

The ladies think that Dave is cute, so that part was correct


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

Roll on Monday. I'm looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well they could go manual wind 7760 instead to lose the rotor. That saves 3mm.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably possible but (and I'm only guessing) there could be a number of reasons why they don't use an alternative movement - availability, cost or they just liked the novelty of the option selected. Having said that, I think a couple of millimeters could have been shaven off with a thinner bezel (like the speedy), unless the current thickness of it is necessary to hold the high domed crystal (which is sapphire) in place.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Watchfreek said:


> Probably possible but (and I'm only guessing) there could be a number of reasons why they don't use an alternative movement - availability, cost or they just liked the novelty of the option selected. Having said that, I think a couple of millimeters could have been shaven off with a thinner bezel (like the speedy), unless the current thickness of it is necessary to hold the high domed crystal (which is sapphire) in place.


Bezel thickness won't affect height. Cos the domed crystal is way above the bezel anyway so top of bezel is around the middle of the actual watch height I guess. Of more interest to me is the picture of the upside down ocean 1 on it. It looks for sure that the new one is a long overdue mid size 40mm. I love steinharts and "tolerate" the 42 especially a straight lugged 42! But a 40 with curved lugs would reduce height irritation to a minor thing for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Murdoc370 said:


> Yes, possible too.
> 
> If Rolex, it would mean a 62xx Paul Newman Daytona... Panda maybe?


Maybe but in reverse. Looks black dial white subdials to me....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

jlafou1 said:


> Is it me or did lug curve change?


And joy of joys DRILLED LUG HOLES - woot!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

They leaked a new teaser pic on facebook:


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

Should be interesting what movement they will be using on this new piece because there appears to be a subdial at 3oclock. So it is either a 3 6 9 configuration or 3 9 (bicompax) configuration. Can't wait!


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Watchfreek said:


> Some of you folks will be pleased to see the extra curve but as mentioned, it is aesthetically necessary for the much thicker case. End link of the bracelet has been curved downwards too, making the bracelet "flow" better around the wrist.


Wow loks very fat. Not sure on thick case they should use such a dome on the crystal. I am aware that it is to mimic plexy but still could be thinner.

As you own it, is the bracelet same like on the ocean series or there is improvement?


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

The side profile and lugs remind me a bit of the Seiko Sportura models. Cant wait to see the final pics


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Bezel thickness won't affect height. Cos the domed crystal is way above the bezel anyway so top of bezel is around the middle of the actual watch height I guess. Of more interest to me is the picture of the upside down ocean 1 on it. It looks for sure that the new one is a long overdue mid size 40mm. I love steinharts and "tolerate" the 42 especially a straight lugged 42! But a 40 with curved lugs would reduce height irritation to a minor thing for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Overall height won't be affected but the perceived thickness of the metallic part of the case will. The bezel is almost double the thickness of my Speedy (both are tachy bezels with inserts) but this one seems to have higher Dome with a taller side and made of sapphire so may require the extra thickness on the bezel.

What upside down O1 are you referring to? Both watches in my pic are facing with their dial up. But 40mm? You'll be disappointed unfortunately.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Tom_ZG said:


> Wow loks very fat. Not sure on thick case they should use such a dome on the crystal. I am aware that it is to mimic plexy but still could be thinner.
> 
> As you own it, is the bracelet same like on the ocean series or there is improvement?


My thoughts initially but after wearing it for a day, it feels (looks) right. I kinda like the way it feels like wearing a DSSD challenge 😊 but probably not for everyone to be honest.

Yes, some tweaks to the bracelet. With the thicker case, it has a different endlink but I understand that it's compatible with existing O1 endlinks (haven't tried). I have a feeling the bracelet will be in high demand because of the changes.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Watchfreek said:


> Overall height won't be affected but the perceived thickness of the metallic part of the case will. The bezel is almost double the thickness of my Speedy (both are tachy bezels with inserts) but this one seems to have higher Dome with a taller side and made of sapphire so may require the extra thickness on the bezel.
> 
> What upside down O1 are you referring to? Both watches in my pic are facing with their dial up. But 40mm? You'll be disappointed unfortunately.


Ok not upside down. Obviously I meant reference to the photo with the two watches (!). In that photo the new watch bezel diameter looks less than the one on top. Optical illusion I guess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Tricompax with no Date Window or I'm out; I know - DREAMING! I wish SOMEONE in the watch-making world other than Nezumi with their 40mm Voiture would venture into these waters, but it seems that 'most everyone is firmly ensconced in the "Me Too" comfort zone any more...

Guess I'll keep limping along w/my '66 Breitling Navitimer, fully restored with factory replacement dial - if it was good enough for Jim Clark, Jackie Oliver, Graham Hill (all '60's Formula 1 drivers, for those of you keeping score at home), and Miles Davis, then it's good enough for ME. IMHO, this & ONLY this is THE way that a chronograph dial should be set up:


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok. Not 40mm. Perhaps 41mm? :blush:


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

TheGanzman said:


> Tricompax with no Date Window or I'm out; I know - DREAMING! I wish SOMEONE in the watch-making world other than Nezumi with their 40mm Voiture would venture into these waters, but it seems that 'most everyone is firmly ensconced in the "Me Too" comfort zone any more...


What do you mean no one does it? Speedmasters, for example (there are others), are set up in exactly the same way - in panda, reverse panda and the classic all black dial, and I think they come in 38-41mm or even 42mm (?) sizes nowadays. You also have the choice of handwind and automatic. What other choices do you need? Besides, every WIS should own or have at least owned a Speedy. Quit looking (and dreaming) and just get one already!


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Watchfreek said:


> My thoughts initially but after wearing it for a day, it feels (looks) right. I kinda like the way it feels like wearing a DSSD challenge
> 
> Yes, some tweaks to the bracelet. With the thicker case, it has a different endlink but I understand that it's compatible with existing O1 endlinks (haven't tried). I have a feeling the bracelet will be in high demand because of the changes.


Great, if you can please show those changes in detail once the watch is launched. For sure it would make purchasing decision easier 

39mm diametar?


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Boggy said:


> Ok. Not 40mm. Perhaps 41mm? :blush:


Hmmmm. Interesting how a photo can distort reality eh?


----------



## Jeffwb65 (Apr 15, 2015)

Boggy said:


> Ok. Not 40mm. Perhaps 41mm? :blush:


The edge of the bezel on the Ocean 1 overhangs the edge of the case between the lugs at least 2 mm. Whereas the one on the new chronograph doesn't.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Boggy said:


> Ok. Not 40mm. Perhaps 41mm? :blush:


Be careful about using a photo to determine such things. There are many factors wihich can skew reality in a photo, such as lens barrel distortion. If the center point of the lens is pointed at the center of the mystery watches crown, for example, the further out from that point you go, the more the real size/shape is distorted. And, all lenses have different degrees of barrel distortion. Also, the watch on top may be slightly closer to the camera, which would also give a false impression.

Even discounting photo inaccuracies though, you are assuming the bezel is the same width on the two watches. I would guess the need for teeth on a dive watch bezel would probably make it wider than a smooth, non-rotating bezel. But of course, that completely depends the watch design.

Finally, case diameter does not equal bezel diameter.

Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Watchfreek said:


> What do you mean no one does it? Speedmasters, for example (there are others), are set up in exactly the same way - in panda, reverse panda and the classic all black dial, and I think they come in 38-41mm or even 42mm (?) sizes nowadays. You also have the choice of handwind and automatic. What other choices do you need? Besides, every WIS should own or have at least owned a Speedy. Quit looking (and dreaming) and just get one already!


Keep your rocket in your pocket, Junior. I've owned a PILE of Speedmasters, come & gone like my wife's pantyhose; in my book, WAY too expensive for what you get! I no longer have ANY interest in paying premium prices for NO true "added value" by buying big name watches. I'm hoping for another vendor to pick up on the fine Seiko Meca-Quartz VK63 movement SANS date, in 41-42mm...


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

TheGanzman said:


> Keep your rocket in your pocket, Junior. I've owned a PILE of Speedmasters, come & gone like my wife's pantyhose; in my book, WAY too expensive for what you get! I no longer have ANY interest in paying premium prices for NO true "added value" by buying big name watches. I'm hoping for another vendor to pick up on the fine Seiko Meca-Quartz VK63 movement SANS date, in 41-42mm...


You are my hero "Senior"?. From what you wrote, it was like you believe ABSOLUTELY no one makes a 40mm chronograph in the configuration you desire. What I did was try to help and point that there are indeed options available in the market. Good for you if you've owned as many speedies as your wife has pantyhoses but read literally, what you wrote implied otherwise.

In which case I find it odd that you believe a Speedy is way more money than it is worth. Suppose you fail to see better (physical) qualities and tech in them, you should not have lost any money, if not made money, when you flipped them. Compare that to flipping a seiko. The ability to maintain or appreciate the value of an item is "worth" of an item, at least to me. There is a reason for that in the case of Speedies and the same goes for Rolexes (amongst others). Surely the market (made up of experts in the game) is a better judge of worth than either you or me right?

Anyway, now that you have clarified yourself, I can't understand why anyone would go backwards, and then gets all upset because no one makes a cheaper version of what they've supposedly owned in the past, in abundance.

Anyway, my curiosity was raised but it's really none of my business, so I'll stop here. Carry on.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

You actually took the time to write that? Wow just wow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> You actually took the time to write that? Wow just wow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Time is what I have lots of?.

Just expressing my view on the value of watches. It's just my own view of course and i mean no offense to The Ganzman but it frustrates me when a lot of people disses the (admittedly) higher prices of certain watches based on merely their superficial (physical) attributes.

After having just taken out my collection of "premium" watches from after 10-15 years, with absolutely no service or use at all and tested them, I've come to the realization that there is a huge difference in a quality movement. ALL of them still maintain COSC accuracy and are extremely consistent from day to day. I cannot confidently say that any of my ETA/Valjoux/Unitas (including COSC grade ones) of just a few years old could achieve that in 10-15 years time. In fact I find they are generally slowing down and flucuate in daily accuracy, even after a few years.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

TheGanzman said:


> Keep your rocket in your pocket, Junior. I've owned a PILE of Speedmasters, come & gone like my wife's pantyhose; in my book, WAY too expensive for what you get! I no longer have ANY interest in paying premium prices for NO true "added value" by buying big name watches. I'm hoping for another vendor to pick up on the fine Seiko Meca-Quartz VK63 movement SANS date, in 41-42mm...


This ("I'm hoping for another vendor to pick up on the fine Seiko Meca-Quartz VK63 movement SANS date, in 41-42mm...").


----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)

Damn this maybe a must for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Watchfreek said:


> Time is what I have lots of.
> 
> Just expressing my view on the value of watches. It's just my own view of course and i mean no offense to The Ganzman but it frustrates me when a lot of people disses the (admittedly) higher prices of certain watches based on merely their superficial (physical) attributes.
> 
> After having just taken out my collection of "premium" watches from after 10-15 years, with absolutely no service or use at all and tested them, I've come to the realization that there is a huge difference in a quality movement. ALL of them still maintain COSC accuracy and are extremely consistent from day to day. I cannot confidently say that any of my ETA/Valjoux/Unitas (including COSC grade ones) of just a few years old could achieve that in 10-15 years time. In fact I find they are generally slowing down and flucuate in daily accuracy, even after a few years.


Thing is.... Those supposedly inferior movements... ETA SELLITA etc ... They are good enough for Tudor Breitling Tag IWC etc mostly, and in 10-15 yrs I would hope "gradual slowing down " would not be noticeable since of course you would be getting them serviced and regulated in that time? Oh wait you haven't used or serviced your premium ones in that time! On a serious note those nice brands you own even if still accurate you should still get them serviced to catch those hidden cancers like perished gaskets, dried up oil lubricant and the like. I hate servicing also but sounds like you got some serious coin tied up in those pieces so prob worth the investment of s little check up. Afterthought - it will also increase / maintain the resale value if you have paperwork saying it's been serviced. Just my two cents worth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

Calm down ladies.



RustyBin5 said:


> You actually took the time to write that? Wow just wow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airborne_bluezman (Oct 27, 2012)

Yea can we talk about the awesome looking watch at hand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

"I've been to the (Rolex & Omega) mountaintop MANY times - can you say Rolex Submariner Ref.#'s 6536(2) 6538(2), 5508(2), 5512(2), 5513(2), 14060(1); Omega Speedmasters(3), Seamasters SM300(3); in short, I ain't talkin' from "the sidelines". And no - I prolly MADE a little $ from buying/selling all of the above, in total. Did they keep time ANY better than my current batch of microbrand dive watches - 2 ETA and 3 Miyota equipped? Nope. Was the fit, finish, and overall "quality" better? *I* didn't think so, especially compared to the vintage Rolex Subs...

And I REALLY don't miss the "worry" associated with actually wearing a "premium brand" on my wrist each & every day! I can't speak for you guys, but I wanna WEAR my watches, and I use my hands every day workin' on stuff - I'm around the water both fresh & salt, I'm wrenchin' on vehicles, I'm handling wood, concrete, glass, Plexiglass; I'm using all manner of saws, cutting wheels, hammers, screwdrivers, drills - no "desk diving" HERE!

Grievously "off topic" - my point being that I have NO place left in MY life for "show ponies" of ANY kind; nor any need any more to try to impress anyone with what's on my wrist or in my jockey shorts...


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

TheGanzman said:


> "I've been to the (Rolex & Omega) mountaintop MANY times - can you say Rolex Submariner Ref.#'s 6536(2) 6538(2), 5508(2), 5512(2), 5513(2), 14060(1); Omega Speedmasters(3), Seamasters SM300(3); in short, I ain't talkin' from "the sidelines". And no - I prolly MADE a little $ from buying/selling all of the above, in total. Did they keep time ANY better than my current batch of microbrand dive watches - 2 ETA and 3 Miyota equipped? Nope. Was the fit, finish, and overall "quality" better? *I* didn't think so, especially compared to the vintage Rolex Subs...
> 
> And I REALLY don't miss the "worry" associated with actually wearing a "premium brand" on my wrist each & every day! I can't speak for you guys, but I wanna WEAR my watches, and I use my hands every day workin' on stuff - I'm around the water both fresh & salt, I'm wrenchin' on vehicles, I'm handling wood, concrete, glass, Plexiglass; I'm using all manner of saws, cutting wheels, hammers, screwdrivers, drills - no "desk diving" HERE!
> 
> Grievously "off topic" - my point being that I have NO place left in MY life for "show ponies" of ANY kind; nor any need any more to try to impress anyone with what's on my wrist or in my jockey shorts...


Fair enough 👍 Different strokes for different folks - we all have different priorities in life, at different stages in life and different perceptions of value. Peace✌

Maybe a difference in culture. What you consider "show ponies" are in abundance around here, so no, not for show (for most). Most people either genuinely appreciate their design or quality and they're more considered "good" investments. I certainly have not regretted collecting them in my prime, and fortunately I've not had the need to flip them. Now I enjoy messing about (customizing, taking apart, refinishing etc) with good quality affordables more and I've moved on to larger watches, which is why mine have been sitting in the wardrobe for over ten years. Meanwhile they've all appreciated up to 100+% in value (depending on the model). Good thing with Steinharts (back to topic 😊) is they also seem to keep their value quite well too, but that's a completely different phenomenon.

Something I've noticed is you're comparing the quality of modern watches with really old ones. That's not a fair comparison. Don't forget technology has changed and so has the quality standards of the manufacturers. The Rolex bracelet alone in those models are tinny compared to say a Steinhart one. Try comparing a modern Rolex bracelet such as (keeping it simple) ref. 72200 oyster with a Steinhart one. The clasp alone wins hands down but then we're also taking about literally over 10x the cost (I know because I've just ordered one) but I'm assured I can get my money back later if needed.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Thing is.... Those supposedly inferior movements... ETA SELLITA etc ... They are good enough for Tudor Breitling Tag IWC etc mostly, and in 10-15 yrs I would hope "gradual slowing down " would not be noticeable since of course you would be getting them serviced and regulated in that time? Oh wait you haven't used or serviced your premium ones in that time! On a serious note those nice brands you own even if still accurate you should still get them serviced to catch those hidden cancers like perished gaskets, dried up oil lubricant and the like. I hate servicing also but sounds like you got some serious coin tied up in those pieces so prob worth the investment of s little check up. Afterthought - it will also increase / maintain the resale value if you have paperwork saying it's been serviced. Just my two cents worth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed on all points! Except the part about the more common movements. Difference being they will need to be regulated and serviced within 10-15 years in order to run as accurately as the premium brand's. Don't get me wrong. I'm not a brand whore, as evidenced by the fact that all I wear these days are Steinharts (occasionally Hamiltons and even Chinese Mechanical watches), even amongst a crowd of Rolexes, APs, Pamerais, PPs etc. But it only just occurred to me how much of a difference a better movement can be and it may not be apparent to a lot of people unless they've done the tests I did themselves.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Prices of these quartz 14381 are all over the place recently, from $100 (eBay) to $500 (Amazon) so maybe there is decent profit to be had for a good Daytona homage with a reliable automatic movement in it.

Speedway


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Pretty excited to find out what this is...


----------



## knezz (May 26, 2015)

Not a speedy homage 4 sure


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

This thread has become quite spirited huh..... C'mon fella's let's just talk about the soon to be new release & not each other. Thanks.

Full disclosure, I know what this is but I'd like to see what others see in the teaser pics... So, what do you think...?

Oh, and one more thing, enough of the Invicta pic's, please..............................:-d


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Thing is.... Those supposedly inferior movements... ETA SELLITA etc ... They are good enough for Tudor Breitling Tag IWC etc


The ETA movements used by Steinhart and those used by these major brands are nowhere near the same. For example, there are 4 models of the ETA 2824; Standard, Elaborated, Top, and COSC. Steinhart uses the base ETA 2824 and the Elaborated grade in its watches, and to my knowledge make little to no modifications to the movement except for branding the rotor.

Tudor for example, starts with the Top grade ETA 2824 then they heavily modify an already superior ETA movement. They add a custom balance cock, upgraded the stud to a Triovis fine adjustment system used by JLC,Nomos, and others and replaced the Incabloc shock absorber with the Kif shock absorber used in Rolex watches. (To name a few changes). IWC, Bell & Ross, Breitling, etc all do their own upgrades to the ETA movements they use. Stop by your local Tudor AD and ask if they will let you wind the Black Bay or IWC and ask them if you can wind the Aquatimer and see if it compares to winding the Ocean 1.

Steinhart is a great brand that makes an impressive product for the price, but the whole argument of "why would I spend a few thousand on a watch that uses the same movement as my $400 Steinhart" is ridiculous because we are not comparing apples to apples. My 2 cents.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Well said Portland, except I would add that the Elabore grade ETAs used in Steinharts have the better Incabloc shock system option available for that grade of movement. Even Hamilton (which obviously belong to the same group as ETA, i.e. SWATCH) has reverted to the lower Etachoc version for some of it's cheaper models such as their Khaki Field Automatics (which previously also had incablocs in them). As evidenced by the massive jump in price for the ST.1 Premium movement (the Nav B ST.1 Premium for example is almost double the cost of a Nav B Handwind), each movement upgrade could bump up prices quite significantly.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Riker said:


> Oh, and one more thing, enough of the Invicta pic's, please..............................:-d


Yeah, if you are going to post a Daytona homage, at least post one by Steinhart


----------



## nethiustr (Apr 15, 2016)

Watchfreek said:


> Yeah, if you are going to post a Daytona homage, at least post one by Steinhart
> 
> View attachment 9532298


Is it new?


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

Watchfreek said:


> Yeah, if you are going to post a Daytona homage, at least post one by Steinhart
> 
> View attachment 9532298


Let's hope it looks nothing like that one. That is one ugly watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

andyk8 said:


> Let's hope it looks nothing like that one. That is one ugly watch.


Well, the 14381 looks closer to a Daytona, plus it has a date and quartz accuracy.


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Well, the 14381 looks closer to a Daytona, plus it has a date and quartz accuracy.


That's even worse. You should be banned for posting that horrible crap on the Steinhart forum. Invicta are total garbage, and I can say that having had the unpleasant experiences of owning a couple.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol... What's with the Invictas, Alpha makes better LOOKING Daytona knockoffs IMO.

The one I posted is a really old one, called the Mach 1. You can read about it in the Gallery section of the official website.

And guys, don't be expecting a Daytona or Speedmaster replica. Even if the dial is going to be like either one, the massiveness of the case makes it look and feel like something else. To me it feels like a Deep-sea Challenge.


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Well they could go manual wind 7760 instead to lose the rotor. That saves 3mm.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would be all over a manual-wind Steinhart chrono.... (drool)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Portland said:


> The ETA movements used by Steinhart and those used by these major brands are nowhere near the same. For example, there are 4 models of the ETA 2824; Standard, Elaborated, Top, and COSC. Steinhart uses the base ETA 2824 and the Elaborated grade in its watches, and to my knowledge make little to no modifications to the movement except for branding the rotor.
> 
> Tudor for example, starts with the Top grade ETA 2824 then they heavily modify an already superior ETA movement. They add a custom balance cock, upgraded the stud to a Triovis fine adjustment system used by JLC,Nomos, and others and replaced the Incabloc shock absorber with the Kif shock absorber used in Rolex watches. (To name a few changes). IWC, Bell & Ross, Breitling, etc all do their own upgrades to the ETA movements they use. Stop by your local Tudor AD and ask if they will let you wind the Black Bay or IWC and ask them if you can wind the Aquatimer and see if it compares to winding the Ocean 1.
> 
> Steinhart is a great brand that makes an impressive product for the price, but the whole argument of "why would I spend a few thousand on a watch that uses the same movement as my $400 Steinhart" is ridiculous because we are not comparing apples to apples. My 2 cents.


What he said

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Not sure if anybody has commented but looks like a domed acrylic crystal to me.


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

I am starting not to get excited about this watch because watchfreek keeps mentioning it is a very thick watch. I do not know why Steinhart had to make it this way. Just like I was not too enamored by the Racetimer because it is soooo thick as well. Although I've worn a Tudor Big Block before. I didn't like it in the photos, but it looked good on the wrist despite its thickness. So now, I am more confused haha.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

No problem with thick Steinhart, bring it on.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> What he said
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I understood that the movements come ready to use from Eta who in essence will do all the desired mods during the manufacturing process.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

andyk8 said:


> That's even worse. You should be banned for posting that horrible crap on the Steinhart forum. Invicta are total garbage, and I can say that having had the unpleasant experiences of owning a couple.


I posted the first Invicta in the thread, teasingly. The truly massive appearance with the all polished case in the teaser were very Invicta to me, or more charitably, I also mentioned Vostok Europe who have this kind of massive designs (I actually have 2 of them).
Anyway, I am quite curious how it will look in more complete photos. Of course it will look better than an Invicta, but it won't have the elegance of a daytona for sure, rather a cousin on steroids.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Boggy said:


> I am starting not to get excited about this watch because watchfreek keeps mentioning it is a very thick watch. I do not know why Steinhart had to make it this way. Just like I was not too enamored by the Racetimer because it is soooo thick as well. Although I've worn a Tudor Big Block before. I didn't like it in the photos, but it looked good on the wrist despite its thickness. So now, I am more confused haha.


It's chunky given the much thicker case plus a high domed crystal. Including the crystal it's probably the tallest watch made by Steinhart so far (taller than the Appollon chrono) but not as obvious as the Appollon, with the curves of the domed crystal. The 
curvier lugs plus a new designed endlink (if you choose the bracelet option) does help the watch/bracelet conform to the wrist a lot better as compared to say the current O1s (on a bracelet at least).


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 14, 2016)

"If you choose the bracelet option"? Hmm... 

I'm wondering if that makes it sound like this might be like the Ocean Bronze, coming in various options up front.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't know what the final deal will be to be honest. Mine came with a strap as standard and I had to pay separately for the bracelet because I wanted it as well - and I'm loving it.


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh my. Taller than the Apollon. I agree that it might not look taller than the Apollon because I think its the case that makes the watch looks taller. Apollon is 17mm Tall while the O1 Vintage is 16mm Tall. I own the latter and have seen the Apollon. The latter definitely looks a lot taller than their 1mm difference. It makes me wonder though why Steinhart made it quite this tall. Is it for the looks? Or it is required because of the movement and dome crystal?

In any case, I have a puny wrist. If it is too chunky, then the positive side of it is that I get to save some money, perhaps for the next new Steinhart 



Watchfreek said:


> It's chunky given the much thicker case plus a high domed crystal. Including the crystal it's probably the tallest watch made by Steinhart so far (taller than the Appollon chrono) but not as obvious as the Appollon, with the curves of the domed crystal. The
> curvier lugs plus a new designed endlink (if you choose the bracelet option) does help the watch/bracelet conform to the wrist a lot better as compared to say the current O1s (on a bracelet at least).


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Boggy said:


> Oh my. Taller than the Apollon. I agree that it might not look taller than the Apollon because I think its the case that makes the watch looks taller. Apollon is 17mm Tall while the O1 Vintage is 16mm Tall. I own the latter and have seen the Apollon. The latter definitely looks a lot taller than their 1mm difference. It makes me wonder though why Steinhart made it quite this tall. Is it for the looks? Or it is required because of the movement and dome crystal?
> 
> In any case, I have a puny wrist. If it is too chunky, then the positive side of it is that I get to save some money, perhaps for the next new Steinhart


I think it's the latter reason. The new movment does require a thicker case and the crystal is identical to the O1V (just took a quick look at both). The Appollon is pretty much the same diameter all the way up to the top of the crystal which makes it look very thick. As you can see from the pics, this one is "stepped", gradually decreasing towards the apex.

How puny? I have 6.75"-7" wrists (depending on weather) and it looks and feels fine to me.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

My Apollon is indeed massive on the wrist. In a cool way, mind.
This one will be like a daytona that went bodybuilding. Not a homage anymore, something special. Hopefully special on a good way!


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Really Tom? How do you know if it is a Daytona at all?


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

My wrist is only 6 3/8". I am ok with the Ocean 1 Vintage. It looks a bit big, but still acceptable as I wear my strap a bit loose. I've had a Marine Officer Bronze as well. Its 16mm thickness did not bother me, it was acceptable. If the new chrono's case is 16mm plus 2mm for the glass, then perhaps it will be ok. Can you give us the height of the case including the bezel, and total height including the glass? 



Watchfreek said:


> I think it's the latter reason. The new movment does require a thicker case and the crystal is identical to the O1V (just took a quick look at both). The Appollon is pretty much the same diameter all the way up to the top of the crystal which makes it look very thick. As you can see from the pics, this one is "stepped", gradually decreasing towards the apex.
> 
> How puny? I have 6.75"-7" wrists (depending on weather) and it looks and feels fine to me.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Boggy said:


> My wrist is only 6 3/8". I am ok with the Ocean 1 Vintage. It looks a bit big, but still acceptable as I wear my strap a bit loose. I've had a Marine Officer Bronze as well. Its 16mm thickness did not bother me, it was acceptable. If the new chrono's case is 16mm plus 2mm for the glass, then perhaps it will be ok. Can you give us the height of the case including the bezel, and total height including the glass?


I'm afraid I shouldn't before the official specs are released. Then I'd be happy to disclose specs that are not normally released such as the L2L and height to the top of bezel (usually only the entire height is given) and bezel diameter (which is normally a bit larger than the actual case diameter, the measurement normally given). Hope you'll understand.


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

Of course it's ok. I completely understand. Just have to wait a day or two. Hopefully it's a winner, even if it's too big for me


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Boggy said:


> ...but still acceptable as I wear my strap a bit loose.


^^ That's my secret too for wearing larger watches. Straps, extra thick or heavily padded straps also help, at least visually 👍 Looser straps also help reduce crown dig on watches with large crowns like fleigers.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Watchfreek said:


> Really Tom? How do you know if it is a Daytona at all?


Of course I don't. Went along with the assumptions posted, it could be a speedmaster homage on steroids. Or something completely original, which would be nicest.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Ffs I need to see this watch. I got £1000 ready to blow on a watch and am running out of hours on s diff watch I'm following on fleabay. Now dunno what to do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ffs I need to see this watch. I got £1000 ready to blow on a watch and am running out of hours on s diff watch I'm following on fleabay. Now dunno what to do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is enough money to wait. There are an abundance of watches, only few are truly rare.


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Ffs I need to see this watch. I got £1000 ready to blow on a watch and am running out of hours on s diff watch I'm following on fleabay. Now dunno what to do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buy some of my watches so I can afford to get this new one!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Any idea when it's going to be unveiled ?


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

andyk8 said:


> Buy some of my watches so I can afford to get this new one!


I already got enough Eco drives and I got the Hamilton pan euro also albeit on chrono. What else y'all got .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

I have been refreshing their FB and website the past hour, still nothing.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

You can take a rest from it now. It should be lunch hour over there right now. 

I have no idea when they will unveil it, or whether they will even do it today but if it is today, it's previously been around 3pm their time, i.e. within the next couple of hours.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

If I recall correctly, email notifications usually come before the FB post.


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> I already got enough Eco drives and I got the Hamilton pan euro also albeit on chrono. What else y'all got .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can have my Certina DS Action diver but I'll have to double the price to cover the cost of this new homage!!!


----------



## Murdoc370 (Dec 28, 2013)

In Germany, we have a Holiday today (Tag der Deutschen Einheit, German Unity Day), so I'm afraid there will be no updates from Steinhart at least until tomorrow. 
Cheers
Dennis


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

andyk8 said:


> You can have my Certina DS Action diver but I'll have to double the price to cover the cost of this new homage!!!


Pic please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

This is just cruel o| ;-)



Murdoc370 said:


> In Germany, we have a Holiday today (Tag der Deutschen Einheit, German Unity Day), so I'm afraid there will be no updates from Steinhart at least until tomorrow.
> Cheers
> Dennis


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

RustyBin5 said:


> Pic please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




__
http://instagr.am/p/BIciX8whDIx/


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

andyk8 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BIciX8whDIx/


Love the blue dial but it's s bit too similar to several other watches I own. Thanks for sharing the pic tho. V nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

7:26am in Germany... *crossing fingers* that today may be the day it's unveiled!

Daytona homage? Speedmaster homage? Something original? Pleaaaase show us, Gunter!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> 7:26am in Germany... *crossing fingers* that today may be the day it's unveiled!
> 
> Daytona homage? Speedmaster homage? Something original? Pleaaaase show us, Gunter!


As long as itvwears less tall than the racetimer I'll be potentially interested . The dome helps . The racetimer is a watch I really wanted to like but the HEIGHT - omg - u need be a gorilla to Tudor BBR this morning. wear it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrrrrlll (Aug 21, 2016)

Good to wear a GMT watch today. I just set to my O1V dual time to GMT+2.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Everyone (incl me) have guessed a muscular homage to Speedmaster or Daytona, but thinking about it, I would actually prefer this design as the basis:


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/chronographs/ocean-one-vintage-chronograph.html


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Daytona homage it is then. Apart from the interchanged subdials it is very close to the original (not a fan of the small second on the right btw). The "Swiss Made" is quite clever.
I like it! I just need the funds. Not a limited edition I take it?

Watchfreek, now that the cat is out of the bag, could you tell us a bit more please? Is the dial deep black or kind of grey? I can't tell from the pictures, sometimes it looks black but not always.
Cheers


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

thank god i don't like it because i don't have the money right now. 18mm height... for the love of G.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

yes 18mm sounds scary. We're gonna need to see some wristshots to get an idea I reckon.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a fan of the Daytona, I can let this one pass and save up for something else.
I am however intrigued by the new bracelet. The taper to 18mm is a huge improvement IMHO.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry I can't confirm the dial colour but I believe it's pure black.


----------



## anarasanen (Dec 29, 2015)

They forgot to put indexes on the dial. I'm not a very big fan of this design. The black bezel doesn't look good on this watch.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

There are indices along the edge, in red but are so obscured by the distortion of the crystal, they're pretty much rendered useless....


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Quite nice and nicely retro, I think. I will want to try watchfreek's specimen to get a better idea of the height in reality but it sure looks massive.

Edit: base movement is a top grade eta. The bezel is stainless instead of the more common aluminum. Once again Steinhart offers an impressive quality/price.


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

Order Placed. Not bad I guess. My main issue with it now is why it is called Ocean 1?


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

Boggy said:


> Order Placed. Not bad I guess. My main issue with it now is why it is called Ocean 1?


Nicely done! I hope to order one soon. I too think the Ocean One name is pretty weird. Won't put me off buying one though!


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Boggy said:


> Order Placed. Not bad I guess. My main issue with it now is why it is called Ocean 1?





andyk8 said:


> Nicely done! I hope to order one soon. I too think the Ocean One name is pretty weird. Won't put me off buying one though!


Congrats Boggy.

I thought the Ocean designation was weird too when I was told about the watch but it's case is based on the O1V, so I guess that stuck? if anything it should belong to the Racing watch genre.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Dagon said:


> Quite nice and nicely retro, I think. I will want to try watchfreek's specimen to get a better idea of the height in reality but it sure looks massive.
> 
> Edit: base movement is a top grade eta. The bezel is stainless instead of the more common aluminum. Once again Steinhart offers an impressive quality/price.


Hmmmm, yeah man, feel free to invite yourself to try mine why don't you..........


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks Watchfreek. If it weren't called Ocean One, what would they call it? Cant think of a good name haha.



Watchfreek said:


> Congrats Boggy.
> 
> I thought the Ocean designation was weird too when I was told about the watch but it's case is based on the O1V, so I guess that stuck? if anything it should belong to the Racing watch genre.


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

Boggy said:


> If it weren't called Ocean One, what would they call it? Cant think of a good name haha.


"Augsburg Chronograph"


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

It really is quite cool, better and better when I look at it. Best looking steinhart chrono? Nice retro feel, but really probably too thick for my taste.
Picture from facebook, sexy watch:










Also cool that this is the first steinhart chrono with proper WR.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Watchfreek said:


> Hmmmm, yeah man, feel free to invite yourself to try mine why don't you..........


I will bring the Belgian beer


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Watchfreek said:


> Hmmmm, yeah man, feel free to invite yourself to try mine why don't you..........


Have you got one with you right now. If so could you please post a couple of wrist shots maybe with a cuff too (there's a challenge!) as the Stein site pics seem to be mostly frontal - perhaps deliberate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

RustyBin5 said:


> Have you got one with you right now. If so could you please post a couple of wrist shots maybe with a cuff too (there's a challenge!) as the Stein site pics seem to be mostly frontal - perhaps deliberate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do have pretty thin wrists. But the ocean series fit me fine. The height is only reason I haven't bought this already. The the name ocean one it's almost a brand now as opposed to having oceany connotations. Guess my only other thinking is should I wait for the inevitable Ltd editions of it that will come out .....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

I will when I've touched them up a bit but I can tell you now that it's unlikely to fit under most cuffs, unless they are tailored shirts with EXTRA wide French cuffs for example. My only steinhart that are able to fit under my shirts is my O1V and O1 Bronze. None of the fleigers (maybe just the Nav B Premium Auto), Aviations, Triton or Militaries will fit, at least my shirts (and I only wear French cuffs for work).


----------



## peatnick (Jan 13, 2011)

Aye, too many frayed cuffs, but at least the bezel is smooth rather than notched like most dive watches. . .



RustyBin5 said:


> Have you got one with you right now. If so could you please post a couple of wrist shots maybe with a cuff too (there's a challenge!) as the Stein site pics seem to be mostly frontal - perhaps deliberate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

I think it looks really striking in the front view. But the thickness completely kills the vintage vibe IMO.

Additionally, I am not a fan of modular chronos. Frankly, the use of a 7750 chrono movement (or any derivative) would have justified the thickness in my mind.
Interesting that a 2824 was chosen as the base movement. A 2892 would have saved a good mm, and is arguably a better movement.

And the domed crystal generally looks terrific, but not at the expense of adding a couple of mm to an already very thick piece.

All in all, not for me. And it is mostly about the thickness.


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

At 18mm tall, Steinhart should be offering complimentary crystal cleaning services for the first 30 days.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

The high domed crystal seems unnecessary when they could have used the domed sapphire from the Ocean Red. The font on the sub dials is "weird" and doesn't fit the rest of the text. Negative Ghost Rider, the watch box is full.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Broten, the PN had a domed Plexi so I guess they wanted to mimic that part.

As requested, vs the OOV to give you a reference, 6.75" diameter, 2 1/8" wide wrist


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

from gnomon. matte black dial it is

The most striking feature of the STEINHART Ocean One Vintage Chronograph is probably its dial. Matt black with contrasting sub dials and inner ring with fine, red accents, surmounted by a high domed sapphire crystal with a double layer of anti-reflective coating on its inside. Framed is this breathtaking sight by a black aluminum inlay with tachymeter scale, which, in conjunction with the chronograph complication, can be used for measuring velocities.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

BTW that's also the 22/18mm on the OOV btw, so it fits the existing endlinks (except the new one has solved the fugly (to me) huge first gap). This is what made me get rid of my (then) favorite mesh and vintage straps and converted me to a bracelet for the OOV. Haven't looked back since.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Watchfreek said:


>


Why the smiley face man? Is there a panda hiding underneath?


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

DoctorWolf said:


> Why the smiley face man? Is there a panda hiding underneath?


Hmmmm.......I'm not allowed to tell, sorry


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Watchfreek said:


> Hmmmm.......I'm not allowed to tell, sorry


Nice!!!


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice to be well connected


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

The weird thing is eventhough they mention the option to choose leather or synthetic strap (whatever that is, a NATO perhaps?), you can't actually choose when you checkout. Or have I missed something?


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Boggy said:


> Nice to be well connected


Nah, as I said before, I've just been a good (fan) boy  I still had to wait for the official launch to get the black version even though i was allowed to fondle it a while back - man did I want to take it off them then!.....Oh I also lied before, I can confirm the color is pure black (forgot that I saw the real deal once). It's not quite matte either, more like a semi-gloss - Gnomon cannot be trusted lol.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

DoctorWolf said:


> Nice!!!


The first thing I thought when I finally saw the pictures was that I want to see it with the dial reversed. I hope this is true!


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

mjmurphy926 said:


> The first thing I thought when I finally saw the pictures was that I want to see it with the dial reversed. I hope this is true!


Sorry, all you common people are just going to get a black one, LOL! Just kidding 

I asked Gunter why he didn't make the production model a panda dial since people usually associate the PN Daytona with the panda version - although PN wore both (BTW, his didn't have screwdown pushers). Gunter murmured something, I think something about most people liking black/dark dials but was keen to make a panda after I mentioned it. If I recall correctly, I had suggested (just as any fanboy would, and not because of any affiliation btw) to review the response to this one first and he said it would next year at the earliest, if at all. To answer the earlier question, mine is NOT a proper B/W panda...


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I was all-in until the height, as has been mentioned ad nauseam. As I sit in front of my crystal ball, I see aftermarket crystal swaps in THIS watches' future, LOL...


----------



## rrrrrlll (Aug 21, 2016)

Sometime I feel difficult to compare the spec between different models. Maybe Steinhart use different definition on different models? Just comparing the weight, I don't believe it is even lighter than the other OOV models. From the size between the NavB and Avaiation Chronograph, it doesn't seem to make sense. 

Weight:
Ocean One Vintage Chronograph: 123g

Other models:
Ocean Vintage Military: 100g
Ocean One Vintage: 195g 
Ocean 1 vintage Dual Time Premium: 195g


Nav B-Chrono 44: 236g
Aviation Chronograph: 161g


----------



## WhiteCat (Jul 16, 2016)

Tell Gunter that I will definitely buy a white dial (panda) copy )


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

TheGanzman said:


> Well, I was all-in until the height, as has been mentioned ad nauseam. As I sit in front of my crystal ball, I see aftermarket crystal swaps in THIS watches' future, LOL...


Yes, without the "bubble" it is around 15mm to the top of the bezel, which brings it in line with the other thicker models in the lineup.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

rrrrrlll said:


> Sometime I feel difficult to compare the spec between different models. Maybe Steinhart use different definition on different models? Just comparing the weight, I don't believe it is even lighter than the other OOV models. From the size between the NavB and Avaiation Chronograph, it doesn't seem to make sense.
> 
> Weight:
> Ocean One Vintage Chronograph: 123g
> ...


Well spotted! It doesn't seem right - let me verify some of those numbers but then we don't know whether they used a strap or bracelet when weighing them, and whether it is consistently applied. In any case, no way the OOV is heavier than the O1C and by that much???!! The O1C weighs a tonne with the bracelet but becomes quite comfortable (if you don't like to be weighed down) with a strap.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 14, 2016)

I like the bubble crystal. I almost jumped on it this morning, but need to reserve funds for now. Overall I think it's quite the looker. Very handsome. As for a white dial, that would make for a nice option.
Well done guys.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

The official data is definitely messed up. Do excuse the vintage analog kitchen scales but I'm sure it's good enough to prove a point 😊

In fact, according to my ghetto plastic calipers, the height of this watch should be 19mm and not 18 😲


----------



## Boggy (Nov 11, 2011)

I like the bubble. It makes it very vintagy. If I were to change anything, just less height where the bezel sits.


----------



## airborne_bluezman (Oct 27, 2012)

@watchfreek, how does it feel to be the envy of us all! 

BTW what's the lug to lug, 52mm?


----------



## rrrrrlll (Aug 21, 2016)

Watchfreek said:


> The official data is definitely messed up. Do excuse the vintage analog kitchen scales but I'm sure it's good enough to prove a point 
> 
> In fact, according to my ghetto plastic calipers, the height of this watch should be 19mm and not 18 


Thanks, Is that the new coming model "Ocean Vintage Kitchen Scales"?

And here is my meassurment on height for reference:
OVM: 14.4mm
OOV: 15.4mm
Aviation Chronograph: 17.3mm


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Nothing to be envious about and definitely nothing to be proud of. But in a way, I'm trying to give something back by helping others decide.

Yes, around 52mm according to my ghetto orange plastic calipers, same as my OOV and O1 Bronzes.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

So - It's LIKE a Daytona, only longer, wider, and about twice as thick, right?

I can't EVEN imagine this watch on a NATO or a Newman style Bund strap! Having said all that, I'm sure there's a market for it to all the guys that need BIG watches strapped to their arms to perhaps offset smaller "attributes" elsewhere...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Blackdog said:


> I think it looks really striking in the front view. But the thickness completely kills the vintage vibe IMO.
> 
> Additionally, I am not a fan of modular chronos. Frankly, the use of a 7750 chrono movement (or any derivative) would have justified the thickness in my mind.
> Interesting that a 2824 was chosen as the base movement. A 2892 would have saved a good mm, and is arguably a better movement.
> ...


That's what she said.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Murdoc370 (Dec 28, 2013)

.... and the first batch is already gone :

"Out of stock"

No pre-order possible, either.

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Wow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Murdoc370 said:


> .... and the first batch is already gone :
> 
> "Out of stock"
> 
> ...


That photo showing the oov and the new one has sent my head in a spin. Firstly the new one doesn't look as thick as I thought at first. I think the fact the thickness is tapered up from case (not too thick) to bezel (getting a bit thicker but still ok) and then further in again the crystal which the soft curves of the dome help it to just about get away with it. The second thing tho is something that the teaser pics suggested would be an advantage - namely the curved lugs. On the wrist they don't seem to have much impact and it looks like it wears large and flat on the wrist - similar to the OOV? Is it like this irl?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

Well, that was fast


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Eesh. So close in so many ways, but ultimately no cigar. 

Too thick by a couple of mm and sub-dial fonts look odd and a bit cheap. 

I wear tailored shirts (a result of being an abnormal shape) but this would test even the patience of my tailor - he already has to deal with a PO Chrono and Steiny's own Titan but this would push him over the edge,

Like others, I would also have preferred something a bit more original or, tbh, a more open/less cramped face akin to the PO (which is a beautifully proportioned larger watch). 

Still, a lot of watch and spec for the price - Gunter nailing the value as ever. Great stuff!

Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Baldrick said:


> I wear tailored shirts (a result of being an abnormal shape) but this would test even the patience of my tailor - he already has to deal with a PO Chrono and Steiny's own Titan but this would push him over the edge,


I also make watch buying decisions based on the sensitive nature of the feelings of my clothing tailor. I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

I love the look but, as many have said, I'm not sure I could pull off the height (and my work shirts are short-sleeves!). Of course, since it's out of stock I don't have to choose anyway!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Portland said:


> I also make watch buying decisions based on the sensitive nature of the feelings of my clothing tailor. I'm glad I'm not alone.


Me too! If they don't fit under my Costco shirts, it's a no-go!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 14, 2016)

Sold out eh? Meh, give it a couple weeks and we'll see the knuckleheads selling them for double the cost.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

marc4pt0 said:


> Sold out eh? Meh, give it a couple weeks and we'll see the knuckleheads selling them for double the cost.


Uh - the "knuckleheads" won't be the ones SELLING them for double cost - the knuckleheads will be the ones BUYING them for double the cost!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I've been monitoring these threads for the specs. It does seem tall. However, I wonder how many millimeters the domed sapphire account for. I think it's a very attractive watch. And I think it's something I'll be able to pull off (8" wrists).


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Portland said:


> I also make watch buying decisions based on the sensitive nature of the feelings of my clothing tailor. I'm glad I'm not alone.


I am nothing if not altruistic. 

Sent from my Classic using Tapatalk


----------



## rrrrrlll (Aug 21, 2016)

Gnomon just posted a video of it in their facebook. It look not as thick as I imagine for 19mm.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Broten said:


> The font on the sub dials is "weird" and doesn't fit the rest of the text.


That font was one of the distinguishing features of the original Paul Newman Daytona's exotic dial and what a lot of people thought about that particular one back then.... Until PN made it famous, and fashionable. Now the same model with just that dial is worth double the regular one....

A good article about it here:
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/reference-points-the-paul-newman-daytona


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Watchfreek said:


> That font was one of the distinguishing features of the original Paul Newman Daytona's exotic dial and what a lot of people thought about that particular one back then.... Until PN made it famous, and fashionable. Now the same model with just that dial is worth double the regular one....
> 
> A good article about it here:
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/reference-points-the-paul-newman-daytona


Fantastic article. Love hodinkee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Murdoc370 said:


> .... and the first batch is already gone :
> 
> "Out of stock"
> 
> ...


Apparently it was a system glitch and is being looked at. For those who want one, brace yourselves for when it goes back online. For a moment I thought the panda would be a reality given such an amazing response....


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 14, 2016)

Saw that it was back in Stock earlier and decided to give it a go. (Apparently I now order watches late night with our newborn keeping me up) 
However the website will not complete my order, even after multiple attempts using different payment methods. Site still shows it in Stock though...


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

That's Gunter giving you more time to reconsider😊...or they're waiting for the guy from the IT department to compete his other duties..... I wouldn't be surprised It's Gunter himself too 😛


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

Watchfreek said:


> That font was one of the distinguishing features of the original Paul Newman Daytona's exotic dial and what a lot of people thought about that particular one back then.... Until PN made it famous, and fashionable. Now the same model with just that dial is worth double the regular one....
> 
> A good article about it here:
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/reference-points-the-paul-newman-daytona


Thanks for the article. Those are beautiful watches.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice trio.....

Wrist shot ??


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

Forgive my Seiko ignorance, but what is the model number of the above posted Seiko Chrono?


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Broten said:


> Forgive my Seiko ignorance, but what is the model number of the above posted Seiko Chrono?


SDGZ013


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks. In the midst of the hurricane here I found it.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

JerylTan said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Please share how u find it in the flesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Just came across this pic on Instagram.....seems to be a panda dial OceanVintageChrono......it does look bulky on the wrist??
The more I look at this watch, the more it grows on me.








pic from @kingowatchru


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

It's not really white. It's MOP and only about 10 made (another 10 in blue MOP). He is not supposed to post it!


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Watchfreek said:


> It's not really white. It's MOP and only about 10 made (another 10 in blue MOP). He is not supposed to post it!


His last ultra-LE then if I were Gunter...


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

jtbr said:


> Nice trio.....
> 
> Wrist shot ??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow it looks really huge on you. How wide (not diameter) is your wrist?


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Hm is it me or it looks not so easy to read time. Like the dial background and hands are similar


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Tom_ZG said:


> Hm is it me or it looks not so easy to read time. Like the dial background and hands are similar


I was thinking the same thing - and I've got my reading glasses on...


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Tom_ZG said:


> Hm is it me or it looks not so easy to read time. Like the dial background and hands are similar





TheGanzman said:


> I was thinking the same thing - and I've got my reading glasses on...


Nah...Just photo lighting trickery. Black dial with SS (Chrome?) hands should be real easy to read.


----------



## Tom_ZG (Sep 16, 2015)

Do you see the hour markers or dome gets in the way?


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

mjmurphy926 said:


> Nah...Just photo lighting trickery. Black dial with SS (Chrome?) hands should be real easy to read.


Yeah sure, Junior - say that when YOU'RE 60 years old...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

twintop said:


> Just came across this pic on Instagram.....seems to be a panda dial OceanVintageChrono......it does look bulky on the wrist??
> The more I look at this watch, the more it grows on me.
> 
> View attachment 9574706
> ...


If it "grows" any more on you then it be better suited hanging on the wall. It's like a soup bowl already

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Watchfreek said:


> Wow it looks really huge on you. How wide (not diameter) is your wrist?


I have small wrists. Lol. 6.2inches diameter. Not sure about width.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Please Gunter, make more MOP panda faces! This watch is growing on me, height and all. Has anyone measured from the bezel to the top of the sapphire, to see how many millimeters the domed crystal accounts for?


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

The brand has historically been very firm on not reissuing limited editions, especially these special tiny runs that are meant for a selected few - that's why they are not meant to be shown. The MOP dials were never made in bulk. If the current reverse panda sells well, there is a chance for a pure white and black panda, as I've mentioned earlier but even if they do, it will not be happening this year or even early next year, there's just too many planned releases coming up soon in the program, as I understand it.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

I'm excited to see what the new releases will be. As a new Steinhart fan, I'm really excited about these watches. Thanks for the info Watchfreek - on the potential new releases and on the Ocean Vintage Chrono.


----------



## rrrrrlll (Aug 21, 2016)

Watchfreek said:


> The brand has historically been very firm on not reissuing limited editions, especially these special tiny runs that are meant for a selected few - that's why they are not meant to be shown.


A special edition that can't be shown. It must be lonely.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyon had a shipping notice for one of these yet ??


----------



## bottom of the ninth (Feb 14, 2008)

anyone received one in the states yet?


----------



## Chasen KM (Mar 27, 2011)

Man that looks to wear big!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

Judging from their Instagram post, it looks like they are still going through QC and final fulfillment 

__
http://instagr.am/p/BLZce65BT9g/


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Actually it looks from the pic they're all issued with a S/S bracelet as standard.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Watchfreek said:


> It's not really white. It's MOP and only about 10 made (another 10 in blue MOP). He is not supposed to post it!


WWWWWHHHHHAAAAATTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
JAWDROPPED

M-m-m-mother o PARLE? I mean Mother o PEARL!!!


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Ed.YANG said:


> WWWWWHHHHHAAAAATTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> JAWDROPPED
> 
> M-m-m-mother o PARLE? I mean Mother o PEARL!!!


You're stuttering Ed....is that from amazement/surprise or disbelief/disgust?😊

Never know (and this is just my guess so please don't quote me) this may pave the way for future models if Herr Steinhart and/or his little private circle loves the outcome of these special editions.


----------



## Eodtech (May 14, 2013)

I ordered mine from Gnomon about a week ago and it should be here on Thursday the 13th. I can't wait to see it in person, but I already want a Panda version too. Does that make me a bad person? Or do I have a serious problem that I need to talk to someone about...


----------



## pallas (Jun 5, 2015)

I also want a panda, thinner version.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Not on facebook, but in Gnomon news letter, only tomorrow, only @Gnomon.


----------



## sabre252 (Sep 26, 2016)

Just saw that newsletter. Any idea what it might be?


----------



## RoyalRob (Feb 17, 2011)

39mm submariner ref 6538, no explorer dial, no red triangle bezelinsert (cause no red crown accent) white(no vintage) luminova like a service dial from Rolex.


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah right, you wish! Like Gnomon is going to invest in a completely new case....


----------



## southpaw2280 (Oct 1, 2015)

Just when I thought I was out........

Maybe something like this 5508 or 6205 Bond sub


----------



## sabre252 (Sep 26, 2016)

I can live in hope that they put something out smaller than 42mm ... I love their work and quality but I've got a small wrist.


----------



## RoyalRob (Feb 17, 2011)

Probably no 39mm, but it looks small and thinner:sunglasses:. Most likely 42mm with 20-18mm taper SS bracelet?


----------



## sabre252 (Sep 26, 2016)

Honestly, I'd take anything just a tiny bit smaller. They could even keep the 42mm but curve those lugs and I'd order one (or two!) today...


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, please, please, PLEASE have a real black dial and not a "vintage" black dial.


----------



## slo84 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hope its thinner and smaller too. Does anybody know what time it will be release?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Ed.YANG said:


> WWWWWHHHHHAAAAATTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> JAWDROPPED
> 
> M-m-m-mother o PARLE? I mean Mother o PEARL!!!


AND it looks super NICE.. i mean Sexy b-) :-! .


----------



## Chaz Goldenrod (Apr 3, 2013)

WiZARD7 said:


> Not on facebook, but in Gnomon news letter, only tomorrow, only @Gnomon.
> 
> View attachment 9628034
> 
> ...


I'm a big sucker for both exhibition case backs and vintage styled subs. Very excited about tomorrow's announcement. Looks like it may have the hesalite crystal which is a big plus in my book. Bring on the hesalite sandwich!


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks to me just like another reboot/facelift of the OOV. As I have said, highly unlikely Gnomon is going to invest in a new case (and it's not cheap) and if already done by Steinhart, Steinhart will be the one using it first not via am AD project. So no smaller case, no thinner cases (isn't it thin enough already?), no extra curved lugs is my prediction. I can't comment about the likelihood of a hesalite swap but I personally don't think it'll add much value to the high domed sapphire that is already on the OOV's.


----------



## WhiteCat (Jul 16, 2016)

Interesting to see if the dual is jet black


----------



## dezouk (Apr 8, 2015)

42mm but looks bigger in real life, with the big signed crown. Crystal domed bezel with black dial n face. Lollipop second hand to the edge of bezel. Nice piece 

Sent from my X9079 using Tapatalk


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow - she's a beaut!




























(images from gnomon)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Just when I had sold my 6th and i thought my last Steinhart, they have sucked me in again..........


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks like somebody did a bad mod of the OOV, OVM, and a BBB. This is a perfect example of trying too hard.....on the wrong things. 

Normally steinhart new releases really impress me and induce a purchase especially in the Ocean series that I've owned a few of. But this one doesn't work for me. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## airborne_bluezman (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone know of this has curved lugs and a tapered bracelet like the vintage chrono?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfreek (Sep 20, 2012)

airborne_bluezman said:


> Anyone know of this has curved lugs and a tapered bracelet like the vintage chrono?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't look like it has. I'm pretty sure it's the usual bracelet just from the pics. Lugs, as I said, won't be any different because they will need to use existing parts for major components (just like project Thor). Fabricating new dials and bezel inserts is not so difficult.


----------



## Portland (Dec 24, 2015)

Sad offering from Steinhart. I agree with valuewatchguy. 

This is one a big NOPE for me. It feels like lately Steinhart has been throwing spare watch parts from previous runs in a blender and then spits out another "limited edition".


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

The rose gold hands and dial markings work for me and also the vintage patina lume (very Tudor black bay red ) but the cold numerals on the bezel don't match it they seem at odds with the dial. It's a nice watch but I won't be flipping from my existing collection to raise funds to buy one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Portland said:


> Sad offering from Steinhart. I agree with valuewatchguy.
> 
> This is one a big NOPE for me. It feels like lately Steinhart has been throwing spare watch parts from previous runs in a blender and then spits out another "limited edition".


Yup, agreed and well said. The hands and dial just don't do it for me...Hard pass.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Personally, I could not be ANY more DONE with "vintage (read: FAKE) luminous"! WhenEVER I see a watch now that might interest me, I always figger in another ~$200 to have it relumed to C3 or C1...

You Boys can keep your fake lume and fake breast love! Like Steve Miller says in his song "Shubada Du Ma Ma": "Nuthin' but the REAL thing makes MY heart sing!"


----------



## hooperman42 (May 12, 2006)

The Invicta looks like a toy


----------

